# fairview610: Update and new girl!



## fairview610 (May 12, 2012)

I have been a guest on this for a while, then joined and finally decided it was finally time for a introduction!

1.    What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like?
  I live in north Alabama...never know about the weather around here lol
2.    How many people are in your family? Marital status?
  I have awesome parents and a one younger sister who I am very close to. I have a awesome boyfriend who supports my animal habbit, that says a lot 
3.    How would you define your farm?
  Organized mass chaose!
4.    What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed?
  Expand my pasture
5.    Have you ever built a house, barn , or other types of building? Do you want to?
  Well I buillt a sad very sad goat house, does that count lol 
6.    Can you weld? Steel, aluminum, MiG, TiG, stick, Oxy-Acet?
  Nope I am so accident prone I would hurt myself lol
7.    Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer?
  My grandfather encouraged my animal obsession by buying me an animal I wanted growing up
8     Is it a hobby or an occupation?
  Unfortunatly just a hobby...my occupation is as a paramedic
9.    In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more?
  I grew up showing horses my entire life and have raised goats for 10 years but there is always still much to learn
10.  In what types of farming will you never choose to do?
  After a bad experience I will never own another llama(I'll just admire everyone elses ) and have no desire to own pigs
11.   Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply?
  Yes to an extent
12.   Where do you end up when you sink into yourself, away from the outside world?
  In my favorite place the goat pasture!!! 
13.   Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi?
  No but I can drive an ambulance and fire trucks
14.   Do you make crafts or useful items? Would you want to teach others how to do these?
   I am fixing to try my hand at making homemade goat milk soap
15.   Can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at? Do you have any? What kinds?
  Yes as far as I know livestock wise anyway
16.   Can you operate a lathe? Metal, wood?
  Nope
17.   Do you like to garden? If so, what do you enjoy growing?
  I have a brown thumb nuff said
18.   Do you fish? Bait or explosives?
  Yes with bait but explosives sound fun 
19.   How much space/land do you have or rent? City farm? Country?
  We have 30 acres out in the country
20.   Are you a Novice, Technician, degreed?
  Tech
21.   What is your farm specialty? Or what one would you like to learn?
  I love love love my goats and minis!
22.   If you could create a degree and curriculum, what would you major in and what classes would you take?
  I would create a goat and  mini livestock course
23.   Do you do wood work? framing, finish, cabinet?
  I am not very crafty unfortunatly
24.   Are you interested in herbal animal medicine?
  I try to keep things as natural as possible
25.   If you could live any place you chose, where would it be?
  Right where I am 
26.    Do you use a wood stove for heating or cooking?
  No but would like to!
27.    What would your ideal super hero/villain be?
  My super heros dont wear capes....they wear uniforms
28.    Are your family or friends also interested in animals?
  I have a few goat friends and my grandpa raises goats, my parents own chicken houses and I have a friend who owns a dog resuce
29.    Do you like to cook? Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? raw milk? farm fresh eggs?
  I am not a cook by no means. I drink raw goats milk and love it!
30.   What was your best animal experience? Worst?
  My best animals experience involves horses, they are just amazing creatures with so much to give.... Worst was with a uncontrollable llama
31.    Do you forage or hunt for part of your food needs?
  I dont hunt but my boyfriend deer hunts. 
32.    What skills do you have that help you be more a self sufficient farm?
  I worked as a vet tech for a short period of time and read any farm book I can get my hands on
33.    Do you process your own meat? Can or preserve?
  No I cant know my food before I eat it lol... I am a sissy farmer
34.   Do you use alternative energy sources on your farm? Would you like to?
  No but would not be opposed to the idea
35    What is on your to do list?
  Fencing, fencing, fencing 
36.   Have you ever lived completely off what you produce? Would you like to?
  No but would like to do so
37.   In what do you trust? 
  The good Lord above
38.  Do you make and fix things yourself to save money?
  Yes as best i can, if I cant I usually know someone who can!
39.  Has the experience with animals changed your attitude or habits?
   Yes I believe so. they have a calming effect on me esp in such a stressful job. I would not be the person I was if it were not for my four legged babies.  They make life so good!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 12, 2012)




----------



## fairview610 (May 12, 2012)

Thank you!!!


----------



## redtailgal (May 12, 2012)

Welcome!  Glad to meet you!


----------



## fairview610 (May 13, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 13, 2012)

oh  to BYH!!!!!


----------



## elevan (May 13, 2012)

Welcome to BYH and to our journaling section.  I'm looking forward to reading of your farm adventures.


----------



## bonbean01 (May 14, 2012)




----------



## fairview610 (May 15, 2012)

Thank you all for your warm welcomes!


----------



## fairview610 (May 28, 2012)

All my four legged kids.
Snap









Wyatt








Tilli








Cooper








Charlie








Darla




Annie(light) and Bubbles(dark) Charlies kids








Penny and Ophelia




Milly and Miles




Ziva








JillyBean




Violet- motehr to Ziva and Jilly




Fawn


----------



## HankTheTank (May 28, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## ILuvSheep (May 29, 2012)

Cute babies!!





What breed is Snap? (hopes she says mammoth donkey  )  he is ADORABLE


----------



## Roll farms (May 29, 2012)

Love the dark Nub and paint LM kids....too cute!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 29, 2012)

Enjoyed the pictures, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fairview610 (May 29, 2012)

Thank you all. I love showing off my kids


----------



## Royd Wood (May 29, 2012)

Great pics fairview and 

Erm whats that goat doing to the upsidedown water trough ????????


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (May 29, 2012)

It is sooo much fun looking at others pics.
I wish I took more pics, but unfortunatly I never remember till it is too late.
I have 2 donkeys too!!!  
Can't wait to hear more about your farming experiences!!!!!


----------



## fairview610 (Jun 7, 2012)

Well I ended up getting back a doe I sold a while back. She is a ornery thing. One of her doelings come home with us too  Her name is Maggie and the doeling is Jasmine






And I am getting this little guy next weekend. I had his dad for a long time and he was a wonderful buck so excited cant wait  Now he needs a good name!


----------



## marlowmanor (Jun 7, 2012)

Do you have a name theme for your farm? I'd be glad to look up some names to give you some ideas.


----------



## fairview610 (Jun 7, 2012)

No we have no real theme. We just like random different names that stand out


----------



## marlowmanor (Jun 7, 2012)

OK. That leaves room for some fun then!  I'll go seee what I can find that fits a tricolor spotted boy.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jun 7, 2012)

Ok, name suggestions for the buckling.
Geo, Finnigan (Fin for short), Coleman (Cole for short)
That's a start for now. I'll come up with more later.


----------



## fairview610 (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank you! I like Cole thats cute


----------



## fairview610 (Jun 19, 2012)

Finally got him home the past weekend! He is such a sweetie! I have decide to name him Cole thanks to marlomanor


----------



## fairview610 (Jun 19, 2012)

Here he is with the boys. He was so scared of my donkey, he is finally calmed down and made buddies with my pygmy buckling


----------



## marlowmanor (Jun 19, 2012)

fairview610 said:
			
		

> Finally got him home the past weekend! He is such a sweetie! I have decide to name him Cole thanks to marlomanor
> http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll193/fairview610/2012-06-17103400-1.jpg


He is very handsome. I think Cole suits him well too!


----------



## fairview610 (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks  He is such a sweetie


----------



## fairview610 (Jun 27, 2012)

Well I found some cute nigerian and pygmy cross girls. I was wanting full pygmys but they were to cute to resist . There are, one pygmy buck, two pygmy does, one nigerian/alpine cross doe and one nigerian/nubian cross doe
This one is my favorite, love her personality


----------



## fairview610 (Jul 7, 2012)

Lack of rain has runined my pasture...looks more like a dirt lot than a psture. Have lots of grown up mess to fence in for them if I only had the time! Here are some pics of the new girl settling in. The guy I bought them from told me the pygmy named Lexi was bred to a pygmy, Josie is supose to be bred to a nigerian dwarf and the min alpine and mini nubian are bred to a fainter. 








My new Nigerian dwarf mix doe Alice with her buckling Lyle












My min Nubian Roxi, my pygmy Josie who is fixing to kid  and my other mini alpine mix Fawn




My Mini Alpine Raven


----------



## fairview610 (Aug 3, 2012)

My newest critters. I have so fallen in love with these guys!
Kirby




Pixie


----------



## fairview610 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have decided I need a break from raising goats so I sold the ones I was not too attached to which was still very hard  and kept the three I have had for so long. My newest hobby is mini horses. I grew up showing horses but had to quit when I started college. Now that I have been out for a while I have been wanting to get back in the equine world and decieded on minis for a change of pace. I am so in  with them! 
Kirby

















Pixie 












Snap









I know her feet need done, we have been trying to let her calm down and get use to us before we attempt that.


----------



## fairview610 (Aug 13, 2012)

Okay no more after these! Maybe  I couldn't resist that cute baby face and mom is so sweet!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Aug 13, 2012)

Kirby is adorable


----------



## fairview610 (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks! I love those blue eyes...


----------



## fairview610 (Aug 18, 2012)

Sweet baby boy!












Pixie




Mom and baby


----------



## Symphony (Aug 18, 2012)

Pretty darn cute.


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 19, 2012)

I Love horses but the baby donkey is sooooo adorable!


----------



## fairview610 (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## fairview610 (Sep 6, 2012)

So I was told when I bought my mini mare Pixie there was no chance she was bred well I have had her for over two months and she has yet to cycle...thinking its time to draw some blood and be for sure! She is about 3, the guy I got her from also said she was halter broken but she wasn't, so he could be wrong about this too.




She has a beautful head




My gorgeous boy Kirby who I was looking forward to breeding to Pixie!




Here is a cute pic sweet Pattie loves her feed bucket!




Silly Snap




Herd pics:








IMG]http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll193/fairview610/2012-08-20095727.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## fairview610 (Sep 24, 2012)

Newest girl...my first ever standard size donkey Heidi. She is a sweet girl but very skiddish, her owner died about a year ago and his family has not done much with them since. She should foal after the first of the year.  Wormed here really good when she got here, gave her a good brushing and fly sprayed her as she had lots of flies on her.  She has a long way to go but i know she will improve!  




This is the mom donkey I bught with her 3 month old jack about a month ago. I am so amazed at the improvement this girl has made. She is the sweetest girl! Her feet were awful when she first got here with abcesses in all four feet, they are so much better no more limping and she has put on so much weight! 








Fawn was due on the 17th but no kids yet! She has all the signs of being ready but is keeping me in suspence! This is not a recent pic, cant get it to load, but she is huge now! Last year she was early but not this time! I know they will come when theya re ready but OMG I am so ready!!!


----------

